# Here's some progress on a new drawing



## Andrea K (Nov 4, 2005)

Started this one tonight...here is what i have after almost 3 hrs.







here is what im working from (picture courtesy my brother)






let me know what you think! thanks for looking!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

That's amazing, I'm really impressed!


----------



## danny (Nov 5, 2005)

Great work.  Wish I could do that.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 5, 2005)

kewwwwll!


----------

